# Blue Kote staining



## wildegoats0426 (Aug 30, 2013)

Not sure where to put this but I'm wondering if y'all know of any good tricks to get blue kote off of my hands and pants. The pants I don't care much about my hands are purple! I've used acetone and alcohol but it's not helping much. Anything else? 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Bleach for the hands


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

Just spray all exposed flesh. This way the stains dont stand out and you dont look weird


----------



## anawhitfield (Jun 9, 2013)

See if this is of any help to your problem 
http://www.backyardchickens.com/t/233258/blue-kote-all-over-me-how-to-get-rid-of-stains


----------



## wildegoats0426 (Aug 30, 2013)

Lol I'll just go to work with purple hands! Thanks guys I'll try it when I get home


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## kccountryfarm (Apr 2, 2014)

I don't know if this will work or not, but I've had lots of luck with goat milk soap. My mom called me and said that she was working with red polymer clay and it stained her hands. Nothing was taking it off. I told her my husband uses goat milk soap to take engine grease off his hands and works really well. She tried my soap and worked like a charm. Good luck.

Christy


----------



## FarmerJen (Oct 18, 2012)

I'm glad I'm not the only one who can't use that stuff without turning myself purple.  

Nail polish remover lightened the color... but I haven't figured out how to get it all off yet. I have learned to wear gloves when I use it - and "barn clothes".


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Yep, I usually have purple hands for a while;-)


----------



## kc8lsk (Jan 10, 2014)

Yeah the purple looks great on a white goat too everybody asks what happened i just say that she had a run in with a purple sharpie but I don't think anyone believes me.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

My dog had some bed sores and I put it on him.....then he came in the house. I now have purple spots all over my hard wood floor and the walls....NOTHING gets it off!!! The walls not a big deal because Im going to repaint one day, but the floor. But I do see that it very very very slowly is coming off. So just give your hands some time and youll be back normal lol


----------



## wildegoats0426 (Aug 30, 2013)

Today just isn't my day. I opened a new bottle of it and when the cap came off it had been sprayed and sat in the cap so when I opened it the blue kote got all over me!! Of course not my hands! I'm gonna have to wear overalls lol


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## anawhitfield (Jun 9, 2013)

show it off proudly !! you are a farmer and proud of it !


----------

